# Panniers -- Some advice please



## sadjack (2 Feb 2008)

I'm slowly getting my kit together for my first cycle tour. My next purchase is going to be a pair of rear panniers for my shiny new galaxy.

I've looked around and seen many makes and many prices!

Wiggle are currently stocking dhp Marsden panniers which appear to have good specs and a decent price.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360033204&N=dhb Marsden Rear Panniers

Anyone used them?

Is it worth spending the extra and going for Ortlieb / Carradice ?

Thanks


----------



## snorri (2 Feb 2008)

Yes, it probably is worth spending a bit more for Ortlieb or Carradice gear for touring.
On the other hand, if you buy a cheaper pair you learn a little more about what you really want from panniers, regarding fastenings, external pockets, etc. before spending a lot on touring gear. Also cheaper panniers can be left on the bike for runs to the shops or days trips and it doesn't matter too much if they get damaged, dirty or stolen even.


----------



## Andy in Sig (2 Feb 2008)

I unhesitatingly recommend Ortlieb. However, unless you intend to go through thorny jungle, don't get the heaviest duty ones. I've got the next set down (in terms of weight) and they are just as functional, waterproof etc.


----------



## yello (2 Feb 2008)

Ortlieb are definitely worth it. They are a top quality product. That said, for every day use & commuting, I used a pair of Altura's I got 2nd hand. Couldn't fault them either and I didn't mind them getting mucky as hell and tatty. 

Odd isn't it - you pay good money for a quality product... and only use it on special occasions! I'm the same with my assos mille bibs; they're not for daily rides, only the 3 hour plus ones!


----------



## jags (2 Feb 2008)

cycling plus gave a great review on agu panniers check them out


----------



## xilios (2 Feb 2008)

If you plan on touring than just go and get the Ortliebs. I first got a set of cheap AGU panniers that needed rain covers because I wasn't sure that I would like touring and din't want to spend all that money. 
Now three years and several tours on, I am getting one set of Orliebs roller classics for myself and one for my wife. 
Just wanted to say even if you don't like touring you can still sell them at a good price, the cheap stuff you'll end up keeping.
AGU has also come up with a new line of water proof panniers but for the money I would still go with the tried and tested Ortliebs.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Feb 2008)

I'm still using a pair of Halfords jobbies lined with a bin liner...never had wet clothes, so it's not ABSOLUTELY necessary to get good'uns. Having said that, next week's birthday is hopefully going to bring me ortliebs in lovely bright yellow...the unwavering recommendations I've seen for them has swayed me!! 

So I guess what i'm saying is that it might be worth getting cheapies (and lining with bin bags) to start off with if you're not sure you'll like touring but then you'll probably be lured towards the good stuff 

Bring on next Wednesday....can't wait!


----------



## domtyler (2 Feb 2008)

I use my Ortliebs for commuting more than anything else, I have big ones for the back and small ones for the front. I regularly fill them to capacity and carry heavy stuff in them and they still look as good as new even though they are more than a year old now.

I think xilios made a really good point about if you wanted to sell them, the Ortliebs would go in a flash whereas I doubt if many people are searching for AGU on eBay!


----------



## Magna (2 Feb 2008)

Can't wait to get my Ortliebs! Anyone got the backpack adapter?


----------



## xilios (2 Feb 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Having said that, next week's birthday is hopefully going to bring me ortliebs in lovely bright yellow...the unwavering recommendations I've seen for them has swayed me!!
> Bring on next Wednesday....can't wait!



Hey Happy birthday C. and good luck with the Ortliebs :?:. A couple of weeks ago (on my birthday) I got the Tubus cargo and tara racks, and in the next few days my wife and I will be getting our new Ortlieb roller classics


----------



## yoyo (2 Feb 2008)

I bought Ortlieb roller classics for my new bike at Christmas and would recommend them highly. Had Agu panniers on my previous bike. They are certainly roomy but very difficult to put on/ take off the bike as their fastenings are difficult. 

Yoyo


----------



## sadjack (2 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Ortliebs are obviously the mutts nuts!

Any comment on the link to wiggle and the dhp ones? They are a good few quid less.

Having said that all these comments about the Ortliebs cant be wrong


----------



## xilios (2 Feb 2008)

check out http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/ there is a poll bottom left corner and some more info.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Feb 2008)

i'll sell you my panniers if you want. and rack aswell. I don't use them much more. I just don't use them that much, don't need to carry anything when commuting - I once had grand plans of making food every day and bungeeing it to the rack but it just doesn't happen - and for just riding round town i take a rucksack.


----------



## Abitrary (2 Feb 2008)

bonj said:


> i'll sell you my panniers if you want. and rack aswell. I don't use them much more. I just don't use them that much, don't need to carry anything when commuting - I once had grand plans of making food every day and bungeeing it to the rack but it just doesn't happen - and for just riding round town i take a rucksack.



You can't bungee a coffee table upside down the the back of your rucksack


----------



## domtyler (2 Feb 2008)

Magna said:


> Can't wait to get my Ortliebs! Anyone got the backpack adapter?



I have got one!  I've had mine for over a year now. Haven't used it yet, but I am SURE it will come in useful one day!!


----------



## simoncc (2 Feb 2008)

I'm on Alturas now after the demise of my second set of Karrimors. My Karrimor sets, now defunct, lasted 13 and 12 years of touring and commuting respectively, and the Alturas seem of similar quality. I expect they'll lose their waterproofing after a year or so just like my Karrimors did, but a triple plastic bag lining is a cheap and totally effective solution to that problem. If you only want panniers for the occasional tour I'd go quite cheap and buy a roll of bin liners too. Why pay more?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Feb 2008)

dont skimp...buy the best you can afford...you need them to last. My preference is for bright colours to add to your visability on the road...Ihave orange.


----------



## friedel (3 Feb 2008)

Magna said:


> Can't wait to get my Ortliebs! Anyone got the backpack adapter?



We bought it before our trip and after trying it out a couple times decided it was -- quite unlike most Ortlieb products -- totally rubbish. It's really uncomfortable. Wouldn't recommend it at all. Just pack a small foldable backpack or bag.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2008)

I've got Dawes ones - that came with what I thought were waterproof covers, but to be honest I think they are just yellow covers - they definately aren't waterproof. Apart from the plastic bag liner, is there a way of making the bag more waterproof? (until I can save up for some Ortiebs).


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

I went with Arkel panniers as they do Recumbent specific ones. Went for the RT40, ( http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/rt40/overview.asp?fl=1&site=uk ) for the mid-ships rack, and will get the RT60, ( http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/rt60/overview.asp?fl=1&site=uk ) for the main rack. Also getting the rain covers for them as *NOTHING* is waterproof when out for long enough. Black Bin Liners will also be used inside.

Nothing against Ortlieb. Their range looks good, but designed for up-wrong cycles. See http://www.ortlieb.com/_browse.php?lang=en&tfile=radtasche for their full range.


----------



## mcd (3 Feb 2008)

I recommend Ortliebs (as if you needed any more recommendations) - I've had a pair of rear panniers for about 12 years. They've carried everything from the usual touring gear to weekly shopping, a chopped up Christmas tree to a ice & bottle of champagne! Both have a bit of wear & tear (popped rivet from overloading and a hole) repairs were simple and long lasting. 

The only problem I've had is that at some point since I got them Ortlieb changed their buckles slightly, so when I got replacement straps they didn't fit the panner very well. That and, like friedel says, the backpack adaptor is rubbish. Small rucksack takes up less space & is more versatile & comfortable.

I've used the panniers for canoeing - not only to they keep your stuff dry, they float! If you do watersports (canoeing, kayaking, dingy sailing etc) a variation on Cathryn's suggestion is worth considering. Instead of bin liners, use a dry bag for the stuff that needs to stay dry.


----------



## davidwalton (3 Feb 2008)

mcd said:


> I've used the panniers for canoeing - not only to they keep your stuff dry, they float! If you do watersports (canoeing, kayaking, dingy sailing etc) a variation on Cathryn's suggestion is worth considering. Instead of bin liners, use a dry bag for the stuff that needs to stay dry.



Not all of them float. Some specifically say they are NOT float proof. I would recommend checking before trying out float tests, especially with gear you need to keep dry.

Bin Liners are a cheap option at £12 for 200.

There is no such thing as waterproof, just degrees of water resistant. Where there is a hole, a zip, crack, or any imperfection, water WILL find a way. If you note, Ortlieb say their gear is Spraywater proof. All that I checked clearly stated that they are not underwater proof.

As good as they may be, don't expect or rely on them to be 100% waterproof.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Feb 2008)

I would say BOAT might be a better option, with its own storage space, if you're planning on taking luggage across a body of water? Just a thought...


----------



## Joe24 (3 Feb 2008)

summerdays said:


> I've got Dawes ones - that came with what I thought were waterproof covers, but to be honest I think they are just yellow covers - they definately aren't waterproof. *Apart from the plastic bag liner, is there a way of making the bag more waterproof?* (until I can save up for some Ortiebs).



Spray the covers with 'Nikwax' which should make them more waterproof. You buy it in decent sized bottles so you should be able to do it when it wears out after a while.


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2008)

summerdays said:


> I've got Dawes ones - that came with what I thought were waterproof covers, but to be honest I think they are just yellow covers - they definately aren't waterproof. Apart from the plastic bag liner, is there a way of making the bag more waterproof? (until I can save up for some Ortiebs).



Plastic rubble sacks from DIY centres and builders merchants are durable and totally waterproof.

I've not got anything wet in the past four years of cycle camping. Rubble sacks are not expensive so you'e be able to save up for more waterproof pannier bags.


----------



## TwoTired (3 Feb 2008)

Hooray at last someone has spoken up for the humble plastic bag. With 30+ years touring behind me, I'm in full agreement - totally waterproof.
And they have a second useful function - to separate clean from dirty, fuel or suntan oil or tools, etc from whatever else.

And before anyone asks, yes I do own "waterproof" panniers. I dont use them much as I prefer panniers with external pockets.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Feb 2008)

I use Altura Orkneys, which come with a little cagoul of their own in a zipper pocket on top of each pannier. I never go touring without putting everything in plastic bags and taking hundreds of spare bags "just in case". This has saved me from getting my sleeping bag soaked in Stella when a can opened itself in the same pannier!
I've heard good things about Ortilebs, but I think Altura panniers are a bit cheaper. And they're very good.


----------



## strofiwimple (3 Feb 2008)

It was about april 3 years ago i was in that well known cycle shop- lidl and they had a pair in wiv the name pro cycle on the side- £20 a pair- rollover top, totally waterproof and havent let me down since- if you arent in a hurry it might be worth waiting to see if they get them in again this year.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Feb 2008)

lidl aren't a "well known cycle shop". They're a bargain store that happen to sometimes sell a smattering of value cycle gear.


----------



## Andy in Sig (4 Feb 2008)

davidwalton said:


> I went with Arkel panniers as they do Recumbent specific ones. Went for the RT40, ( http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/rt40/overview.asp?fl=1&site=uk ) for the mid-ships rack, and will get the RT60, ( http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/rt60/overview.asp?fl=1&site=uk ) for the main rack. Also getting the rain covers for them as *NOTHING* is waterproof when out for long enough. Black Bin Liners will also be used inside.
> 
> Nothing against Ortlieb. Their range looks good, but designed for up-wrong cycles. See http://www.ortlieb.com/_browse.php?lang=en&tfile=radtasche for their full range.



I hope you've not spent unnecessarily much as my four Ortliebs (two big and two small) fit my Street Machine as if designed for it and I have a top rack bag between the two big ones at the back and they do seem to stay waterproof forever.


----------



## strofiwimple (4 Feb 2008)

Nice to see irony isn't lost on Bonj :-)


----------



## davidwalton (4 Feb 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> I hope you've not spent unnecessarily much as my four Ortliebs (two big and two small) fit my Street Machine as if designed for it and I have a top rack bag between the two big ones at the back and they do seem to stay waterproof forever.



I did check the panniers before I decided on the Arkel ones. Not really any price difference on the 40ltr ones, compared to the Ortlieb Motorcycle Bag I was also looking at.


----------



## User482 (4 Feb 2008)

I'd say sturdy fixings are more important than waterproofness, which as has been said can be solved with a bin liner.

Unfortunately my Halfords panniers fail in this regard to, and so require extra securing with bungee cords.


----------



## Kirstie (4 Feb 2008)

...well I'm happy with my altura waterproof ones so far...so they come highly recommended, and they have been in some torrential downpours without letting in a drop... not really heard of the ones you found on wiggle jack but my general recommendations are:
- go for what you can afford. 
- put everything in plastic bags anyway
- don't buy too much capacity because you'll be tempted to carry more and not pare down your load to the bare minimum (always do this, nb)
- it's nice to have an external pocket but if not just put what you need in the back pockets of your top or have a bar bag.


----------



## jay clock (5 Feb 2008)

I can add my 2p worth for the Ortliebs - backroller classics in my case which replaced some Karrimors (newish) that I found too saggy and wide when loaded. The waterproofness is a plus, but you can always use bags inside non waterproof ones, but where they win is in the quality, design, and ease of use of the fixings.. I am toruing at present and they are great. I also have a 15 quid Ortlieb drybag which is great (not essential, but useful when did a boat trip, knowing my passport and wallet were safe!). The only non-Ortlieb bit is the bar bag - theirs are too big and I have this one http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...6&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003119c003125 (although mine is actually a Vaude, it is identical) and at only 3 litres is nice and small. Most others are far too big in my views, and tend to sag down when overloaded (as they will be if you have a huge one!)

Happy touring!


----------



## sadjack (5 Feb 2008)

Decisions, decisions. Wheres that pin when you need one!

Some great advice and comments. Seems I wont go far wrong with either Ortlieb or Carradice. Shame no-one seems to have tried the dhp ones in the wiggle link, just for an alternate view!

I'm actually leaning towards Carradice, for not much else than they are a UK company!!


----------



## davidwalton (6 Feb 2008)

BTW- did a little research on plastic bags and found http://www.polybags.co.uk/index.htm?main=p990_2.htm

Much stronger than standard plastic bags, and cost from just 12p ea. Something I would use as an inner for panniers, as well as for ensuring sleeping bags and bed mats etc stay dry.


----------



## sadjack (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks again to everyone who has replied. Before I go and make a final decision, what does the forum think of these?

www.bikebins.com


----------

